# Removing Altima bumper



## BOLTS (Apr 27, 2006)

Need to remove the bumper of my car. Could anyone help me find detailed instructions, or would anyone know how. I'm sure it's quite simple, I just want to make 100%sure. 
Thanks


----------



## cdmorenot (Dec 22, 2005)

um.. lets see first

Open the hood.. the clips off using a flat head screw driver there should be four or five i think.. under the bumper .. on each side there are two black screws ... take those off.. 
turn the wheel to the opposite side if you're not taking the wheels off .. get the mud guard fender plastic thing around the wheel .. whatever it is called.. and there are two 10mm bolts both holding the bumper to the fender... one is on the top the other is on the bottom..
.. i hope this picture helps dude..


----------



## BOLTS (Apr 27, 2006)

WOW, THAT IS AMAZING cdmorenot!!!! Thank you very much. I appreciate it.
I should have specified though, the back bumper. Sorry for the confusion. If you can do anything like what you did for the front bumper, that would be great!!!....if possible.
Thanks again man.




cdmorenot said:


> um.. lets see first
> 
> Open the hood.. the clips off using a flat head screw driver there should be four or five i think.. under the bumper .. on each side there are two black screws ... take those off..
> turn the wheel to the opposite side if you're not taking the wheels off .. get the mud guard fender plastic thing around the wheel .. whatever it is called.. and there are two 10mm bolts both holding the bumper to the fender... one is on the top the other is on the bottom..
> .. i hope this picture helps dude..


----------



## WATSON1 (Jul 9, 2005)

BOLTS said:


> If you can do anything like what you did for the front bumper, that would be great!!!....if possible.
> Thanks again man.


He did that a while back, but if you ask real nice, he make remove the back bumper and take pics to show you how:fluffy:


----------



## BOLTS (Apr 27, 2006)

A picture would obviously be great, but as long as I know how to properly remove the bumber (even if it is only writen form) it would be great. If possible an estimate of time it would take.
Thanks again


----------



## cdmorenot (Dec 22, 2005)

LMAO.... lol... okay.. i would so do it because i have a bumper sitting in my garage but my digital camera is busted.. but you know ill borrow one from someone and ill do it.. in the mean time.. get underneath the car and there are i think 7 clips... 2 on each side.. and 3 in the back.. okay.. umm.. get the carpeting out of the way inside the trunk and loosen up i think there are two bolts.. um.. or three.. one you get at from inside the trunk.. the other 2 from under the car.. .. let's see what else.. um.. remove the tailights.. and there should be i think another clip.. if you are replacing the bumper make sure you save the metal pieces that are attached to the bumper because those are the mounting brackets and the new bumper will NOT come with them.. if try to do the picture but if i cant and you have any more ?s let me know..

it shouldn't take you more than .. ten minutes.. for this you need a flat head a phillip head a 10mm and a 12mm .. oh AND BEFORE YOU REMOVE THE BUMPER.. get extra clips.. because THEY WILL break.!!! .. you can use any clip that fits in the whole.. doesn't really have to be a nissan clip..


----------



## cdmorenot (Dec 22, 2005)

OKAY HOPE THIS HELPS.. THE PICTURES KINDA SUCK CAUSE I TOOK THEM WITH MY PHONE! GO VZW AND FREE PIX MESSAGING LOL..! UM.. TWO OF THE BOLS THAT GO TO THE SIDE OF THE BUMPER ARE IN THE INSIDE OF THE TRUNK AND THE OTHER YOU NEED TO GET OUT FROM THE BOTTOM..


----------



## BOLTS (Apr 27, 2006)

HAHAHA, OH MY GOD MAN, you are the greatest! that is amazing. Perfect, couldn't have come out better. Thanks alot dude.


----------



## WATSON1 (Jul 9, 2005)

I really didn't think he would do it! Pretty damn helpful. 
Hey, I want to know how to install my turbo, can you buy one and take pics of each step of the install for me


----------



## cdmorenot (Dec 22, 2005)

watson.. you ***.. lol .. you're too much but if i buy the turbo and put it in my QR you have to swap out the VQ that's in ur three fitty for a QR so you can follow all the steps.. haha .. and BOLTS no prob dude.. anytime ... hey listen even though im posting up a thread about it ill put it here.. 

everytime i start my car the smell of gas is crazy... and sometimes i even smell gas when the car is parked what do you think this could be.. ? the thing is running too rich or what ? 

it never did it before an nothing has been installed on the car lately... so i dont know what could be causing this stinkin a.. smell.. lol


----------



## WATSON1 (Jul 9, 2005)

Check the fuel lines in the engine compartment if the smell comes through the vents, if not then check the fuel pump seal.


----------

